# Older home clean attic



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Any Blown Insulation will already be Borax treated. No need to add extra.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks I knew cellulose would, but did not know fiberglass would. Now to choose?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Use Cellulose. Cheaper and does not itch.


----------

